# Hamilton Everest: My New Favourite



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

"*Watch Of The Future*" describes the Everest as "unquestionably one of the most striking watches in the Electric series, and it remains among the most popular."

And having finished restoring one of my examples yesterday....I agree :yes:. It's better looking than the Ventura / Pacer, Altair, Meteor and even the Vega. I'm converted!

First, the unrestored watch. Sad looking dial with hour marker missing, lume missing from the hands, wrong crown, missing stem tube, wrong second hand...and I haven't even mentioned on the 500 movement:










So the dial went off to the only refinisher who knows how to handle these unique Hamilton dials and I made a small batch of Everest stem tubes earlier in the year; described here.

The dial came back about 8 weeks ago but I only found time to complete the watch this week:




























[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

With the modern quartz Everest homage:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

That is a beauty, kind of art deco almost. Not seen this model before either. Great work.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I love this watch, it's beautiful.

You made a fantastic job of bringing it back to it's former glory. Great job Paul.

There was a good example of one on the bay recently with a reserve. I bid on it so many times I lost interest. Theoretically I even won it once.

There's another good one on Rene's site but a little out of my price range

Hopefully I will get one in the end.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Superb job Paul. :notworthy: A lovely watch indeed.

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice one Paul, no doubt about it.

But I'll take a Ventura any day before an Everest.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

This is just becoming a thread to induce envy.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 8, 2009)

A beautiful job on a fantastic looking piece. The modern one just looks clunky in comparison.

Andy


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

A beauty, Paul. This watch is one of my favorites, too. But I must say that the Altair is hard to beat -- and yours is fabulous.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Ventura and Everest are both on my want list  It's a fabulous looking piece and work very well done on restoration! Amazing looker. Now if these came in white gold I would jump on one anyday (heck maybe they did, never seen one thou)


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

discordianist said:


> Ventura and Everest are both on my want list  It's a fabulous looking piece and work very well done on restoration! Amazing looker. Now if these came in white gold I would jump on one anyday (heck maybe they did, never seen one thou)


Ixnay on the white gold Everest! However if you want a white gold Ventura, here's one for you:










Rene figures that about 5% of the Venturas came in white gold, so they are pretty unusual.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> discordianist said:
> 
> 
> > Ventura and Everest are both on my want list  It's a fabulous looking piece and work very well done on restoration! Amazing looker. Now if these came in white gold I would jump on one anyday (heck maybe they did, never seen one thou)
> ...


:drool:

Now I need to figure out what kind of prices those fetch and start saving and looking for one.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

discordianist said:


> ... and start saving and looking for one.


White Venturas....good luck with that! 

In the meantime, a couple more photos:


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> White Venturas....good luck with that!


There was one recently on Rene's site for a while. I tried to justify it's purchase for weeks until, thankfully, it disappeared. Saved my child from being sold for slavery, but now I will never look like Tommy Lee Jones


----------

